# Draw My Fish - Actually I'll Be Drawing Yours



## Whittni (Jun 21, 2012)

Post a picture or a few of your fish and I'll draw it. 
:redyay:
Plus, I'm not a half bad drawer so you should like the results. I have a scanner and all. Thanks.


----------



## eemmais (Oct 28, 2012)

Here is my betta, Scooter. There are more pictures in my album. Thanks!


----------



## Whittni (Jun 21, 2012)

emmais's Scooter:










And I'm working on a transparent one for you now, so you can implant it to any background or whatever.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I like the style! Can you do this boy?


----------



## Whittni (Jun 21, 2012)

There ya go.


----------



## Whittni (Jun 21, 2012)

MattsBettas said:


> I like the style! Can you do this boy?
> View attachment 131321


Sure can.


----------



## Whittni (Jun 21, 2012)

However, that'll be done tomorrow as its quite late now.


----------



## eemmais (Oct 28, 2012)

Wow!! I love it!! I really like how you used so many colors on his fins, it looks awesome!


----------



## Whittni (Jun 21, 2012)

*I'm glad you liked it.*

:-D


----------



## Darkicydevil (Apr 30, 2013)

If it's ok, and you have the time, could I have one of my beautiful boy? <3


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

please could i have one of Igneel?


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

heres a better picture of Igneel


----------



## Whittni (Jun 21, 2012)

All pictures submitted are accepted. I'm heading into town and won't be back for a few hours so I'll work on all of them when I'm home.


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Can you do one of my fish? Pics are in my albums, and any fish you want to do is fine.


----------



## Whittni (Jun 21, 2012)

Darkicydevil's Hermes


----------



## Whittni (Jun 21, 2012)

MattsBettas' Fish


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Thank you! I love it!


----------



## Whittni (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Whittni (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Darkicydevil (Apr 30, 2013)

Whittni said:


> Darkicydevil's Hermes


Yay! Thank you! <3


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

I like your style. There's something very soft and elegant about your colouring and technique. Great job capturing the personalities of the fish too.


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

Would you draw my Princess George. if you have time?


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

I changed my mind, if you could do this picture of Princess George


----------



## Whittni (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks for the compliments.
@peachii - Why not both?


----------



## percyfyshshelley (Feb 26, 2013)

Whittni, your art is so cute and original! Please may I have one of one of my fish? I just have to go pick one...


----------



## percyfyshshelley (Feb 26, 2013)

How about Pegasus? Thank you!!!


----------



## Whittni (Jun 21, 2012)

Sure thing.


----------



## Whittni (Jun 21, 2012)

Indigo Betta's Igneel:








it came out a little fuzzy, but it should print out fine.


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

Whittni said:


> Thanks for the compliments.
> @peachii - Why not both?


That would be awesome but i didn't want to be greedy  One is fine so that you have time for other people also.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Whittni said:


> Indigo Betta's Igneel:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



awwww<3 its my little Igneel Thank You so much i love it:-D


----------



## Whittni (Jun 21, 2012)

rubinthebetta's Maggie:


----------



## Whittni (Jun 21, 2012)

peachii's Princess George:


----------



## Whittni (Jun 21, 2012)

percyfyshshelley's Pegasus:


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

Whittni said:


> peachii's Princess George:


That's great!! Thank you very much.


----------



## percyfyshshelley (Feb 26, 2013)

Oh I love it what a great face! Super cute. Thank you so very much!!!


----------



## Whittni (Jun 21, 2012)

Alright I'm done, so is this thread. My classes just started up again.


----------

